# Winter dryness - What do you use for natural moisturizers?



## JoanMcM (Dec 5, 2013)

My dog is on raw diet and her coat and skin are great on it. Winter this year is so dry with the heat, car heater, and cold, dry air it has us all going. Windy too so static electricity is ridiculous. The dog is like a little shock factory on some days. The dog is not flaking but she is starting to itch a bit. Her coat looks shiny and nice but if she continues itching that will not last.

What do you use to offset dryness? I am going to pick up a vat of coconut oil to start off with. What else do you use.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

That's funny, as I'm going through the same thing myself. So dry, and the static is nuts.. I don't like to bath my dog because simply in raw his coat never needs it, unless he was in bad mud and gravel, (which he just loves to roll in) 

I might try the coconut oil myself..


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I run a console humidifier. It goes through about 5 gallons of water every 36 hours. No static, no moisture build up on the windows. Our home is cool, low 60's so the humidity makes it feel warmer. I also have several large houseplants, I think the moisture in the soil helps as well. 
I feed raw, give supplements, but dry air is dry air...not good for people or dogs!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Coconut oil - I give it to Sting mixed in some yogurt. I also rub a bit on his ear tips and elbows which seem to dry out. I also supplement with Nordic Pet Omega 3 Fish oil capsules. I also give NuPro silver and I noticed that it does seem to help his coat.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*You can rub a little Coconut Oil between your hands and lightly stroke it all over your dogs coat.

*In a spray bottle, you can make a mix of 50% Vinegar and 50% water and spritz it all over him! It helps with the static! You can also add a few drops of your favorite Essential Oil to the mix!

Moms


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I use a humidifier. It runs 24/7 and I go thru about a gallon of water per day.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've had issues with winter dryness in the past and tried various supplements and such. This year, I've been adding water to my dogs' bowls at mealtimes and making sure they stay hydrated has really cut down on all the itching and dry skin  In warmer weather, they have water buckets outside and spend more time playing and rough housing. During the winter, their water bucket is in the basement and they don't seem as motivated to get regular drinks. Just keeping them hydrated goes a long way.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Water/coconut oil/fish oil/vit. E added to their raw food and multiple humidifiers in the house (with one right by the crates in the bedroom at night) has helped keep the winter itchies away from my household.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I am having a horrible time with my dog. He is so itchy, and I suspect it's more than winter dryness. I took him to the vet in Dec and she treated both dogs for fleas even though she didn't see any. I took him to the groomer and he had an oatmeal bath (which I read can make it worse if it's yeast). I changed his food to Taste of the Wild Bison and Venison. I started giving him coconut oil. Nothing has helped. He goes back to the vet this Friday, but I am wondering if I should just take him to a dermatologist at Michigan State. Or change his food to a limited ingredient food. Or buy a humidfier. Ugh....I hope the vet can help Friday.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi. Yes its been a rough winter. We are cutting down on the baths and we give our puppy salmon oil and vitamin e and definitely see a noticeable difference. Vitamin e is also an anti inflammatory and can help with the itching. Vitamin E is important supplement for anybody who feeds a raw food diet.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

I alternate feed low sodium sardines, fish oil, coconut oil and Nupro Gold. I also use lanolin from time to time on the coat. Fresh snow helps to keep him clean.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are trying Coconut oil for the first time, start off slowly, it can give some dogs the runs if you give too much to start.
Been there done that.


----------

